# pause hopper and continue watching in another room



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

can someone explain how that works?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Press pause on the Hopper (or Joey), go to another location, press the Red button, join the tuner that you paused. Playback picks up where it was paused in the other room.


----------



## mutt (Jan 3, 2009)

I turn off downstairs hopper and go to bedroom and press red button. finish move there. I dont pause.


----------

